# Anyone know



## dime (Jun 20, 2009)

The best way to get a FNB chapter going?


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 21, 2009)

Find other people that are interested, find a place to serve, find a place to cook, go around and ask for donations (of food, silverware, cookware, etc), and do it!


----------

